# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  ups 13.8v

## KYROS

UPS 13,8V 3A το συγκεκριμένο προορίζεται να τροφοδοτήσει PC Engines WRAP
με διάρκεια τροφοδοσίας 3ων ωρών περίπου σε διακοπή ρεύματος.

----------


## Nefalim

αριστη δουλεια φαινεται οτι ειναι ΣΠΙΤΙΚΗ συνταγη  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Αν δεν πεταξεις την βλακεια@@@@ σου Nefalim δεν μπορεις  ::  

Mπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια!

----------


## panoz

ρε Κύρο, καλά όλα αυτά, κανά schematic δεν βλέπω  ::   ::  

P.S. πολύ ωραία όργανα μέτρησης!! εξεπλάγην!!

----------


## Nefalim

δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το φτιαξεις ο κυρος εδωσε τα κομματια του κυκλωματος. απλα ηθελε τα αναλογα βολτ και αμπερ και το εφτιαξε. πας αγοραζεις τα εξαρτηματα καλαι κολλητηρι υπομονη και βαρας στο ψαχνο

----------


## PPZ

Αν εβαζες μια παθητικη ψυκτρα αντι για το PIII cooler θα ειχες ακομα μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια μπαταριας.Βαλε και κανενα σχεδιο για τον διακοπτη ρευμα/μπαταρια.....

----------


## KYROS

Αυτό είναι το βασικό σχέδιο, τα επιπλέον δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά.
Οπως τα όργανα ιδιοκατασκευής που στην θέση τους βάζετε εμπορίου.
Ο ανεμιστήρας με έλεγχο κατανάλωσης φορτίων.
Και ο επιτηρητής - αποζεύκτης πτώσης τάσεως μπαταρίας.

----------


## panoz

Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω!!! Μπράβο!!

----------


## Silencer

Και πόσο κόστισε ολο αυτο ?

----------


## KYROS

30-40 eyro

----------


## mojiro

γιατι μου φαινονται πολλα τα χρηματα(εκτος και αν σε περιλαμβανεται το
κοστος της μπαταριας), και η αποδοση του μικρη ?

η μπαταρια ποσα Ah ειναι ?

----------


## KYROS

Δεν είναι ακριβής ο υπολογισμός αλλά από 10 ευρο είχαν ο Μ/Τ και η μπαταρία 8Ah, τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι ακριβά.

----------


## KYROS

Παραθέτω το πλήρες θεωρητικό όπως εφαρμόσθηκε.

----------


## ngia

Βιομηχανική κατασκευή  ::  όπως και οι άλλες.
Θα' ταν καλύτερα αν απομόνωνες τη μπαταρία από το φορτίο με διοδάκια, ώστε όταν υπάρχει δίκτυο και υπάρχουν διακυμάνσεις στο φορτίο, να μην δίνει ή τραβά ριπές ρεύματος η μπαταρία?.

----------


## KYROS

::  Σωστό και αυτό, θα το δω στην τελική φάση και αν χρειαστεί θα βάλλω ένα δικτύωμα από διόδους χαμηλής αντίστασης.

----------


## KYROS

Το πηνίο L1 είναι ιδιοκατασκευή τύπου relay υπερεντάσεως.
Στην συγκεκριμένη θέση ενεργοποιεί τον ανεμιστήρα όταν τα φορτία είναι πάνω από 0,7 A
Η κατασκευή του είναι σχετικά απλή και εμπειρική , 20 σπείρες με 1,5φ καλώδιο τυλιγμένες 
σε 2 στρώματα από 10 σπείρες κάθε στρώμα.
Για τούμπο χρησιμοποιούμε ένα 3mm τρυπάνι.
Μετά αφαιρούμε το τρυπάνι και εφαρμόζουμε στην θέση του μια μαγνητική επαφή.

----------


## Valis

Κατά την άποψή μου δεν είναι καθόλου καλή ιδέα να έχεις υπο τάση την μπατταρία δεν θα ζήσει πολύ έτσι... Άσε που με είσοδο 18vac (=περίπου 25vdc) και ρεύμα π.χ. 1Α το regulator θα πρέπει να καταναλώνει περίπου 11Watt ισχύ (δεν το βλέπω να αντέχει και πολύ, ειδικά αν το δίκτυο 220 έχει μεγάλες αιχμές τάσης.)

Μου άρεσε όμως το 2N2222 με την αντίσταση 100Ω και 0.22Ω. Να προσθέσουμε εδώ ότι για λόγους ασφαλείας η 0.22Ω πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 3 Watt.

----------


## KYROS

Σύμφωνα με τους κατασκευαστές μπαταριών μολύβδου, μια μπαταρία 12v μπορεί να μένη μόνιμα συνδεδεμένη σε φόρτιση αρκεί ο φορτιστής να δίνη σταθερά 2,3v ανά στοιχείο, δηλαδή 13,8 v 
Την μέθοδο αυτή χρησιμοποιούν οι κατασκευαστές συναγερμών και άλλοι…

Και για όλα τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει ανησυχία είναι υπολογισμένα με τις σχετικές ανοχές.
 ::

----------


## Valis

> Σύμφωνα με τους κατασκευαστές μπαταριών μολύβδου, μια μπαταρία 12v μπορεί να μένη μόνιμα συνδεδεμένη σε φόρτιση αρκεί ο φορτιστής να δίνη σταθερά 2,3v ανά στοιχείο, δηλαδή 13,8 v 
> Την μέθοδο αυτή χρησιμοποιούν οι κατασκευαστές συναγερμών και άλλοι…
> 
> Και για όλα τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει ανησυχία είναι υπολογισμένα με τις σχετικές ανοχές.


Ξέρω ότι το κάνουν αυτό, αλλά δεν πάει να πει ότι είναι και σωστό. Πάντως αν βρεις σχετικό λινκ πολύ θα ήθελα να το δω.

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από KYROS
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τους κατασκευαστές μπαταριών μολύβδου, μια μπαταρία 12v μπορεί να μένη μόνιμα συνδεδεμένη σε φόρτιση αρκεί ο φορτιστής να δίνη σταθερά 2,3v ανά στοιχείο, δηλαδή 13,8 v 
> Την μέθοδο αυτή χρησιμοποιούν οι κατασκευαστές συναγερμών και άλλοι…
> 
> Και για όλα τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει ανησυχία είναι υπολογισμένα με τις σχετικές ανοχές.
> 
> 
> 
> Ξέρω ότι το κάνουν αυτό, αλλά δεν πάει να πει ότι είναι και σωστό. Πάντως αν βρεις σχετικό λινκ πολύ θα ήθελα να το δω.



Δεν σου χρειαζεται κανενα λινκ  ::  Παρε μια μπαταρια για συναγερμο 12V/7Ah και επανω της γραφει με τι ταση/ρευμα φορτιζει, και για της δυο περιπτωσεις (οταν φορτιζει/ξεφορτιζει τακτικα, και οταν ειναι μονιμα σε φορτιση και σπανια ξεφορτιζει).

Εχεις και εδω στο λινκ:
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/zbattery/bp7-12.pdf


 :: 


Στο σχετικο λινκ λεει οτι για συχνη χρηση φορτιση παει στα 15 βολτ, ενω για *standby power source* παει στα 13.8.Αρα εχει δικαιο ο Κυρος.

----------


## Valis

> Στο σχετικο λινκ λεει οτι για συχνη χρηση φορτιση παει στα 15 βολτ, ενω για *standby power source* παει στα 13.8.Αρα εχει δικαιο ο Κυρος.


Στο standby Power source λέει ομως 24h charging time δεν λέει τίποτα για συνεχή σύνδεση.

και επίσης λέει και στα δύο "Constant voltage & Constant current charging (with current restrication)"

----------


## Valis

Στο Manual της panasonic Που βρήκα εδώ:

http://www.battery-service.de/daten/bleiakku.pdf

στην σελίδα 20 στο "standby power source" αναφέρει τον όρο "float charge" που είναι αυτό που έχει κάνει ο Κύρος. 

Αυτό έψαχνα  ::

----------


## PPZ

Στη σελιδα 23 αναφερει ακριβως αυτο που ηθελες να μαθεις  ::  
Στο trickle charge η ταση ειναι 13.6 - 13.8 βολτ.....στους 25 βαθμους....

----------


## KYROS

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν φόρτιση με την μέθοδο των κύκλων φόρτισης / εκφόρτισης αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή όπως και σε συστήματα ασφαλείας δεν είναι εφικτό, γιατί όταν χρειαστείς την μπαταρία και βρίσκετε σε κύκλο εκφόρτισης την πάτησες.
Πάντως μην τρελαίνεστε είναι δοκιμασμένος αυτός ο τρόπος συντήρησης ,και φυσικά μετά από έναν χρόνο αντικαθιστούμε την μπαταρία με καινούρια.

----------


## PPZ

Εμεις τετοιο συστημα φορτησης με trickle charge χρησιμοποιηουμε σε τηλεφωνικα κεντρα, για battery backup.  ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Ερώτηση: πως συγκρίνεται η κατασκευή σου σε σχέση με ενα Switch κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας ως προς τον βαθμό απόδοσης; Αναφερομαι βεβαια στη λειτουργια απο 220V

----------


## KYROS

Δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση ?
Ίσος τα Switch τροφοδοτικά να είναι ποιο αποδοτικά, αλλά επειδή έχω κάποια εμπειρία σε συστήματα συνεχούς λειτουργίας, προτιμώ την σιγουριά των κλασικών αναλογικών ps

----------


## MAuVE

Χωρίς να έχω ενδιατρίψει στο θέμα, αν έφτιαχνα ένα τέτοιο φορτιστή μπαταρίας στην περιοχή άνω των 2,18-2,2 Volts/στοιχείο όπου αρχίζει η συντήρηση (trickle charging) θα παρενέβαλα στο κύκλωμα φόρτισης έναν περιοριστή ρεύματος ρυθμισμένο σε πολύ μικρή ένταση (ας πούμε > 1% της ονομαστικής έντασης της μπαταρίας για δεκάωρη εκφόρτιση).

Τούτο, γιατί οι "φρέσκες vs μπαγιάτικες" μπαταρίες έχουν πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά στο πόσο φορτίο χάνουν "στην καθησιά τους" και πόση είναι η εσωτερική τους αντίσταση.

Έτσι, ρυθμίζοντας μόνο την τάση στο κύκλωμα συντήρησης, όταν είναι καινούργια η μπαταρία την "πηδάς" και όταν γεράσει "δεν της φτάνει".

Ο περιοριστής ρεύματος έχει σκοπό να την προστατεύσει από τα παραπάνω ώστε ν' αυξηθεί η διάρκεια ζωής της. 

Γενικά, αποτελεί καλή πρακτική η φόρτιση των μπαταριών να γίνεται από πηγή ρεύματος (current limiting) έναντι της πηγής τάσεως (voltage regulation)

Όσο πιο ακριβή είναι η μπαταρία τόσο πιο πολύ εφαρμόζεται ο παραπάνω κανόνας.

----------


## KYROS

Αν πρόσεξες στο βασικό σχέδιο στη διάταξη του LM υπάρχει και περιορισμός ρεύματος με το 222 και την 0,22Ω 
Η μπαταρία φορτίζεται μέχρι τα 13,8 και όταν φτάσει σε αυτήν την τιμή το ρεύμα πέφτει μέχρι και 50 mA 
Το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό που έχει Μάξιμου όριο περιορισμού τα 3 Α τροφοδοτεί παράλληλα με την μπαταρία τα μηχανήματα.
Η διάταξη αυτή είναι δοκιμασμένη και αποτελεσματική.
Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες λύσεις , αλλά και ακριβές.
Προτιμώ να αλλάζω μπαταρία κάθε 1- 1,5 χρόνια, άλλωστε αυτή είναι και η διάρκεια ωφέλιμης ζωής της μπαταρίας.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν πρόσεξες ...


Φαίνεται δεν πρόσεξα... αλλά σίγουρα δεν μου κρατάς κακία γιατί σου έδωσα μία ωραία πάσα για να το αναδείξεις 

Επί του συγκεκριμένου τώρα : απλό και αποτελεσματικό

----------


## Acinonyx

Χμμ...

Ή κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά ή το κύκλωμα με το 2N2222 δεν είναι περιοριστής ρεύματος για την μπαταρία αλλά για να μη καταστραφεί το LM350T.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η Vbe(on) είναι 0.6Volt τότε για να ξεπεράσει την τάση κατωφλίου η επαφή βάσης-εκπομπού θα πρέπει να περάσει τουλάχιστον 0.6V/0.22Ω=*2.73Α*. 

Αυτό που παρατηρώ εγώ είναι ότι στην περίπτωση που κοπεί το ρεύμα, είναι σχεδόν σίγουρα ότι το LM350T θα πάθει ζημιά αφού δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να το προστατεψει από την τάση της μπαταρίας. Αυτοί οι σταθεροποιητές είναι πολύ ευαίασθητοι αν "φάνε" τάση ανάποδα και για αυτό όταν έχουμε μεγάλο πυκνωτή στην έξοδο βάζουμε μία δίοδο αποφόρτισης. Ακόμη όμως και αν δεν καεί, η μπαταρία θα αποφορτίζεται από μέσα του όπως επίσης και μέσα από τις αντιστάσεις 220R και 5k. Για να αντιμετωπιστεί αυτό, θα πρέπει να μπει μία Schottky δίοδος σε σειρά με την μπαταρία.

Υ.Γ. Επίσης βλέπω πως η μπαταρία δεν διακόπτεται τελείως. Γιατί αυτό; Σε ένα φορτίο που τραβάει συνεχώς 2Α, με το relay ανοιχτό θα συνεχίσει να αποφορτίζει την μπαταρία με τουλάχιστον 30mA το οποίο σταδιακά θα ελλατώνεται μέχρι να την πεθάνει τελείως.

----------


## KYROS

Ok 

Το 2Ν2222 μαζί με την αντίσταση όντως κάνη περιορισμό ρεύματος άνω ορίου, περίπου 3 Α

Όταν η μπαταρία φτάσει στην τιμή 13,2- 13,8 από μόνη της τραβάει λιγότερο ρεύμα περίπου 0,05 Α και αυτοσυντήρητε.

Σε διακοπή ρεύματος δεν υπάρχουν αντίστροφα ρεύματα προς το LM γιατί δεν δουλεύει το κύκλωμα περιορισμού (2N2222 ) οπότε δεν πολώνετε το LM
Επίσης η διαρροή μέσο των αντιστάσεων 220Ω και 5κ είναι αμελητέα.

Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω δεν χρησιμοποίησα δίοδο απομόνωσης διότι και δεν χρειάζεται, και θα έπρεπε να τοποθετηθεί ένα δίκτυο με 3 διόδους.

Την τελευταία παρατήρηση δεν την κατάλαβα.
Αν εννοείς σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος ότι η μπαταρία θα εξαντληθεί τελείως , δες το κύκλωμα επιτηρήσεις το οποίο θα την αποσυνδέσει όταν η τάση της φτάσει τα 10-11V (δηλαδή μετά από 3+ ώρες)

----------


## MAuVE

Μπορεί όμως να βάλει παράλληλα με την 0,22 και μία 220 Ωμ και όταν η φόρτιση μπαίνει στην διαδικασία συντήρησης να πετάει εκτός κυκλώματος την 0,22 και να μένει η 220 οπότε το ρεύμα θα περιορίζεται στα ~ 3mA.

Για το θέμα της εν σειρά διόδου θα συμφωνήσω πλήρως με τον Βασίλη -που δεν του ξεφεύγει τίποτα- (χαμογελαστή φατσούλα)

----------


## KYROS

Φίλε μου αντίσταση 220Ω παράλληλα με 0,22Ω δεν έχει νόημα….
Για ξανασκέψου .
 ::  
Όσο για την δίοδο έχω τις δικές μου απόψεις.
Συμφωνώ με την παρατηρητικότητα Βασίλη, αλλά και εγώ εσκεμμένα και για κάποιο λόγω αφήνω να μου ξεφύγουν κάποια πράγματα.
Επισυνάπτω από την National το σχετικό βασικό σχέδιο φόρτισης, χωρίς την ύπαρξη διόδου.

----------


## MAuVE

> Φίλε μου αντίσταση 220Ω παράλληλα με 0,22Ω δεν έχει νόημα….
> Για ξανασκέψου .


Ποιος πρέπει να ξανασκεφτεί εδώ Κύρο !!!

Η 220 είναι μονίμως μέσα στο κύκλωμα. 

Η 0,22 μπαίνει με το κλείσιμο μιας επαφής ενός ρελέ παράλληλα με την 220 (=> λόγω της μεγάλης διαφοράς στην τιμή τους είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει η 220, αυτό πρέπει να ξανασκεφτώ  :: . Το κύκλωμα αυτό περιορίζει το ρεύμα στα 3Α κατά την φόρτιση. 

Στην συντήρηση η 0,22 είναι με το ένα ποδαράκι στον αέρα και έτσι το ρεύμα περιορίζεται από την 220 στα 3 mA.

Εδώ και καμιά 30αριά χρόνια έχω ένα εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό ιδιοκατασκευή.

Η ρύθμιση του περιορισμού ρεύματος γίνεται με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο σύρματος.

Του είχα βάλει και μία βατική αντίσταση σύρματος σαν shunt που μπαινο-βγαίνει με ένα μεταγωγικό διακόπτη και με τον τρόπο αυτό διαθέτει δύο περιοχές ρύθμισης 0-1Α και 0-10Α

----------


## KYROS

Ok εννοείς να μπαίνει εντός / εκτός η αντίσταση με relay έτσι ναι.
Νόμιζα ότι εννοούσες μόνιμα παράλληλη συνδεσμολογία…..

Και αυτό παίζει, μα επεκτείνετε το κύκλωμα με relay και έναν επιτηρητή για οδήγηση.

Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται, γιατί όπως είπα όταν φτάσει στην οριακή τάση η μπαταρία αρχίζει να τραβάει λιγότερο ρεύμα. (από 3 Α σταδιακά έως 0,05 Α )
Έτσι φτάνει σε ρεύμα συντήρησης αναγκαστικά, γιατί το τροφοδοτικό δεν της δίνη πάνω από 13,8v

----------


## wavesoft

Βασικά ερώτηση περιέργειας....

Θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί ένα κυκλωματάκι το οποίο να παίρνει τα 12V σαν είσοδο και να βγάζει το ωραίο δεντράκι τάσεων που βγάζει ένα τροφοδοτικό; Ώστε να τροφοδοτήσει μια συμβατική Motherboard μετά;

Απ' ότι βλέπω από τα χαρακτηριστικά ενός τροφοδοτικού 300W που έχω μπροστά μου, δίνει:
 +3,3 V / 14 A[/*:m:9b8be] +5 V / 20 A[/*:m:9b8be] -5 V / 0.5 A[/*:m:9b8be] +12V / 13 A[/*:m:9b8be] -12 V / 0.8 A[/*:m:9b8be] +5 VSB (StandBy) / 2.0 A[/*:m:9b8be] Ουδέτερο[/*:m:9b8be]

Μιας και οι αρνητικές τάσεις δεν έχουν απαιτήσεις σε αμπέρ, θα μπορούσαν να καλυφθούν από μετατροπείς DC-DC, ενώ οι θετικές τάσεις θα μπορούσαν να καλυφθούν με σταθεροποιητές τάσεων (μιας και απαιτείται συμμετρικότητα ως προς τον ουδέτερο για τις τάσεις 12V & 5V - Αλήθεια, γιατί;;;  ::  )

Δεν ξέρω θεωρητικά ηλεκτρονικά, σκαλίζοντας έχω μάθει ότι έχω μάθει... οπότε δε ξέρω πόσα αμπέρ θα χρειαστεί στην είσοδό του το κύκλωμα και αν θα μπορέσει μια μπαταρία να αντεπεξέλθει.. απλά μου φαίνεται λίγο χάσιμο ισχύος το να ταλαντώνεις τα 12V, να τα μετατρέπεις σε 220, μετά το τροφοδοτικό να τα παίρνει και να τα ξανακάνει πάλι τάσεις με μέγιστη τα 12V...

Παραθέτω ένα θεωρητικό διάγραμμα με μια πιθανότητα υλοποίησης του παραπάνω...

----------


## lakis

Eντυπωσιάστηκα.!!!
Αλλά δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο κάτι πιό απλό;
-Κι΄ αν σου κάτσει κάποια βλάβη; Τι θα πρωτοκοιτάξεις;
Εγώ προτιμώ πιό απλές λύσεις όπως αυτή που παραθέτω, υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για ομαδική:

----------


## KYROS

Φίλε wavesoft 
Τροφοδοτικό για PC με τροφοδοσία 12Vdc υπάρχει στο εμπόριο και είναι αρκετά φθηνό ώστε να μην αξίζει η κατασκευή του.
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... 6749622585

με βάση αυτό το τροφοδοτικό η και παρόμοιο με περισσότερα W μπορείς να ασχοληθείς με τροφοδοσία από μπαταρία και φορτιστή.
Η να συνδυάσεις αυτό που προτείνει ο lakisUbuntu
ο οποίος δεν ξέρω αν έχει καταλάβει ότι αυτό που προτείνει είναι ένας αυτόματος φορτιστής που συντηρεί μια μπαταρία και την έχεις διαθέσιμη όταν υπάρξει διακοπή ρεύματος.

----------


## lakis

Ο Κύρος καλά κατάλαβε, εννοώ αυτό ακριβώς που λεέι ο τίτλος ups 13.8vdc.
Όσο αναφορά το τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν και άλλα τα οποία είναι νεώτερα και με περισσότερες δυνατότητες δες στο http://www.cartft.com/catalog/gl/13. 
Τα έχω δοκιμάζει όλα τα pico τροφοδοτικά και λειτουργούν άψογα. Το μόνο που δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμη είναι το Μ3 που έχει κυκλοφορήσει εδώ και λίγες βδομάδες.
Ενναλλακτικά αν θέλεις λύση στα πάτρια εδάφη χρησιμοποίησε τον ρύθμιστη τάσης για Φ/Β των 4Α. Κοστίζει γύρω στα 35 ευρά.

----------


## lakis

Προς Κύριο Κύρο.
Μία που φάινεσαι επαγγελματίας, έχω μία ιδιοκατασκευή η οποία έχει αντιγραφεί από μια διάταξη ελέγχου Α/Γ. 
Δεν μπορώ να την αξιολογήσω γιατί και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός αλλά και δεν διαθέτω τις απαραίτητες συσκευές που εσύ πιθανότητα έχεις. 
Το κύκλωμά της υπόσχεται ακριβώς τα ίδια και καλύτερα με το ups 13.8vdc που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Σε συνδιασμό με ένα pico τροφοδοτικό θα είναι η απόλυτη λύση για αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία και προστασία από διακύμανσεις της τάσης του δικτύου της πόλης.

----------


## wavesoft

> Φίλε wavesoft 
> Τροφοδοτικό για PC με τροφοδοσία 12Vdc υπάρχει στο εμπόριο και είναι αρκετά φθηνό ώστε να μην αξίζει η κατασκευή του.
> http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... 6749622585
> 
> με βάση αυτό το τροφοδοτικό η και παρόμοιο με περισσότερα W μπορείς να ασχοληθείς με τροφοδοσία από μπαταρία και φορτιστή.
> Η να συνδυάσεις αυτό που προτείνει ο lakisUbuntu
> ο οποίος δεν ξέρω αν έχει καταλάβει ότι αυτό που προτείνει είναι ένας αυτόματος φορτιστής που συντηρεί μια μπαταρία και την έχεις διαθέσιμη όταν υπάρξει διακοπή ρεύματος.


Σωστό.. φανταζόμουν ότι θα υπήρχε κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δεν ήξερα πώς να το ψάξω (Σε τροφοδοσία ATX, 12V κλπ. το google μου επέστρεφε το ανάποδο -> τροφοδοτικό PC για άλλες χρήσεις)... thnx  ::  
Το σκέφτομαι σε συνδυασμό ίσως με ηλιακά στοιχεία για πλήρη αυτονομία ή για να μπορεί να πακεταριστεί όλος ο κόμβος μαζί με το UPS σε μικρό χώρο  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Χμμ...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Επίσης βλέπω πως η μπαταρία δεν διακόπτεται τελείως. Γιατί αυτό; Σε ένα φορτίο που τραβάει συνεχώς 2Α, με το relay ανοιχτό θα συνεχίσει να αποφορτίζει την μπαταρία με τουλάχιστον 30mA το οποίο σταδιακά θα ελλατώνεται μέχρι να την πεθάνει τελείως.


+++

αν ομως εβαζε αναποδα την αναστρεφουσα με τη μη, και την ανοιχτη επαφη στο ρελε, το οποιο θα ειναι μονιμα οπλισμενο πλεων, μετα θα εχει μονο την καταναλωση του lm και της zener να αποφορτιζει την μπαταρια, παλι καμμια 15αρια mA....

----------


## mikemtb

οσο για τις μπαταριες αυτες 12v/7.2Ah 
σε συστηματα ασφαλειας δουλευω εδω και 14 χρονια, οι μπαταριες κρατουνται μονιμα φορτισμενες στα 13,8 και ενα μεσο ορο ζωης τα 4 χρονια, το οποιο εξαρταται βασικα απο τη θερμοκρασια λειτουργιας, και λιγοτερο απο το ποσες φορες εχει κοπει το ρευμα (σε λογικα πλαισια), με ακραια 1 χρονο ζωης που βρηκα σκασμενη μπαταρια, και 9 χρονια ζωης που μετα απο μετρημα η μπαταρια ειχε 80% της αναγραφομενης χωρητικοτητας(βασικα ζητησε ο πελατης να την αντικαταστησουμε...)
ολα τα ανωτερω εμπειρικα....

----------


## KYROS

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνετε αναφορά στο relay του οποίου ο ρόλος είναι σε περίπτωση διακοπής να προστατέψει την μπαταρία από εξαντλητική αποφόρτιση.
(Το L1 δεν είναι relay)
Το σύστημα δεν δουλεύει με μεταγωγή, απλά το τροφοδοτικό φορτίζει και τροφοδοτεί παράλληλα.
(τα φορτία τραβάνε ρεύμα από την υψηλότερη σε τάση πηγή)
πιθανόν κάποιες στιγμές να απορροφάτε ρεύμα και από την μπαταρία, αλλά αυτό είναι θεμιτό για την διάρκεια ζωής της.

και επαναλαμβάνω ότι έτσι δουλεύουν τα συστήματα ασφαλείας, με τα όποια ελαττώματα (αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας σε χρονικά διαστήματα)

----------


## Afanas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Συγχαρητήρια Κυρο για την κατασκευή σου ! Είναι κουκλί  ::  

Κατασκευάζω κι εγώ κάτι ανάλογο αυτό τον καιρό και μιας και ψάχνω για ένα κύκλωμα " low voltage cutoff " ήθελα να ρωτήσω τί γίνεται όταν το ups έχει φορτίο πχ 1,5Α και η τάση της μπαταρίας πέσει κάτω από το επιτρεπτό όριο ? Το ρελέ λογικά οπλίζει και το ρέυμα κόβεται . Αλλά μόλις κοπέι το ρεύμα η τάση της μπαταρίας δε θα περάσει πάνω από το επιτρεπτό όριο ξανά  ::  Ουσιαστικά τί είναι αυτό που αποτρέπει το κύκλωμα από το να ανοιγοκλείνει αφού το wrap με το που του δίνεις ρεύμα μπουτάρει  ::

----------


## KYROS

Για να αποφύγουμε την εκδοχή στην οποία σωστά αναφέρεσαι, δεν αφήνουμε την μπαταρία ποτέ χωρίς φορτίο.
Όταν το κύκλωμα ενεργοποιηθεί παρεμβάλετε μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με το κύριο φορτίο, και έτσι αποφεύγουμε το φαινομενικό επίπεδο τάσης.

----------


## mikemtb

> Για να αποφύγουμε την εκδοχή στην οποία σωστά αναφέρεσαι, δεν αφήνουμε την μπαταρία ποτέ χωρίς φορτίο.
> Όταν το κύκλωμα ενεργοποιηθεί παρεμβάλετε μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με το κύριο φορτίο, και έτσι αποφεύγουμε το φαινομενικό επίπεδο τάσης.


A' θα μπορουσες να εχεις βαλει και μια ελαφρα θετικη αναδραση στο κυκλωμα (15% περιπου) ετσι ωστε μονο οταν η ταση ανεβει πανω απο τα 12μιση να δινει παλι στο φορτιο! (υστερηση λεγεται διαφορετικα αυτο). (για να αποφυγεις το φαινομενο του loop)
Β' μεσα απο την 430 (γιατι οχι 470? αυτη βρηκες προχειρη? χεχε) περνανε maximum 20mA, αφου ουτος η αλλως το relay τραβαει τοσα περιπου, πιστευω ειναι ασκοπη. 
Γ' επισεις θεωρω σκοπιμο την αντιστροφη λειτουργιας του Lm, ετσι ωστε το relay να ειναι οπλισμενο συνεχεια σε κανονικη λειτουργια και να κοβει σε low bat (οπως ανεφερα σε προηγουμενο post, που δεν σχολιαστηκε με καποιο επιχειρημα).

φιλικα, μιχαλης
edit: βαλε και μια αντισταση στη βαση του 2Ν, δε χρειαζεται να το ταλαιπωρεις μα τοσο υπερβολικο ρευμα βασης...(+αλλα 25mA) (ταλαιπωρειται και το lm.)

----------


## KYROS

Το κύκλωμα του LM741 έχει από μόνο του μια υστέρηση.
Η αντίσταση σε σειρά ενισχύει την υστέρηση.
Και ναι 430Ω βρήκα στα συρτάρια μου και την έβαλα.
 ::  
Το relay ήταν επιλογή μου να μην είναι μόνιμα οπλισμένο, 
γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα αντέξει στον χρόνο.
Το 2Ν2222 δεν έχει πρόβλημα ρεύματος γιατί αν πρόσεξες 
οδηγείτε μέσο ενός led

Σε εργαστηριακές δοκιμές το κύκλωμα δούλεψε άψογα, σε
πραγματικές συνθήκες αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα θα το αντιμετωπίσω,
και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## mikemtb

ok

----------


## nnikos

Πολύ καλή δουλειά

ήθελα να ρωτήσω

ποια είναι η τάση της μπαταρίας που θα κόψει τα φορτία?
αυτό ρυθμίζεται από το πετενσιόμετρο 10Κ??
και όταν η τάση πέσει και οπλίσει το ρελέ τι θα γίνει σε μεγάλης διάρκεια διακοπής του ρεύματος?
ουσιαστικά η μπαταρία θα αποφορτιστεί τελείως, δηλαδή θα καταστραφεί, λόγω κατανάλωσης από το ρελέ.
και όταν δεν έχει τη δύναμη πλέον να κρατήσει οπλισμένο το ρελέ θα ξαναμπούν αυτόματα τα φορτία με συνέπεια το πλήρες γονάτισμα της μπαταρίας.

πιστεύω ότι είναι προτιμότερο το ρελέ να είναι συνέχεια οπλισμένο και να αφοπλίζει όταν πέφτει η τάση της μπαταρίας, αποκόπτοντας τα φορτία.

----------


## KYROS

Φίλε μου το σύστημα είναι υπολογισμένο να αντιμετωπίσει ολιγόωρες διακοπές το 
πολύ 3-4ων ωρών 
Αλλά και σε μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας διακοπές το relay δεν αποτελεί σοβαρή κατανάλωση.
Βέβαια το κύκλωμα επιδέχεται βελτιώσεις όπως η τοποθέτηση FET

----------

